# How bout dem cowboys



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder what it must be like in Dallas these days...

A huge new state-of-the-art stadium...and no NFL team to play in it.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

They must feel like LA.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Thinking of the cowboys and their miserable record always makes me happy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dettxw said:


> Thinking of the cowboys and their miserable record always makes me happy.


Then this will make you all warm and fuzzy...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I wonder what it must be like in Dallas these days...
> 
> A huge new state-of-the-art stadium...and no NFL team to play in it.


The bandwagon is emptying out more each week here in DFW. It's so funny...everyone blames the coaches, most blame the injury to H errr Romo, and a few smart fans blame everyone including Jerry.

I'm was enjoying it, as I hate Dallas. Now, it's so pathetic that it's not fun. My buddy who also hates them agreed and said watching last night's game was "as sad as those St. Jude Children Hospital commercials."


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wade Phillips fired Jerry Jones should be fired he put that team together


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Rest In Pieces


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hot off the presses...

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2010/11/08/report-wade-phillips-out-as-cowboys-coach/


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor Jason Garrett.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It's a good day to be a Green Bay Packers fan! 

Not so good day to be a Cowboys Coach/Player/Owner/Fan... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

scottandregan said:


> *It's a good day to be a Green Bay Packers fan! *
> Not so good day to be a Cowboys Coach/Player/Owner/Fan... :lol:


Every day's a good day to be a Packers Fan. 

Behold the Power of Cheese.

Momma...don't let your sons grow up to be Cowboys....


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I could not stand the Cowboys since they fired Tom Landry. He was the classiest coach in the NFL.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> I could not stand the Cowboys since they fired Tom Landry. He was the classiest coach in the NFL.


Landry....Staubach...yes...those were the days of a classy Cowboys team and organization.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Who is this America's Team you speak about?

Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of nimrods. Ah, yes it could. If the Vikings had lost yesterday, both Childress and Phillips could have been fired on the same day. Shucks. An opportunity missed.

Go Pack Go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While big news at the time and poor PR... I think history has shown that letting Landry go and getting Jimmy Johnson + trading away their top running back for draft picks that resulted in several top players for years to come... was a good decision after all given the success that ultimately followed a few years later.

BUT... Jerry Jones seems to have been making one stumble after another and chasing his own tail since the falling out with Jimmy Johnson.

Dallas needs a good General Manager and a coach with a strong vision + authority to follow that vision... and then Jerry Jones needs to back away for a few years and let that percolate. IF he has any business sense left, he will do this after the end of this season.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Every day's a good day to be a Packers Fan.
> 
> Behold the Power of Cheese.
> 
> Momma...don't let your sons grow up to be Cowboys....


+1


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

NO SOUPER BOWL FOR YOU!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> NO SOUPER BOWL FOR YOU!


!rolling


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dallas will be the Super Bowl this year... they just won't be IN the Super Bowl... unless they buy a ticket


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dallas will be the Super Bowl this year... they just won't be IN the Super Bowl... unless they buy a ticket


The tickets will be nowhere near the actual game.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess your team is in trouble when you are asking the other teams QB for an autograph.

What was up with Tashard Choice asking for Vicks autograph after the Cowboys lost to the Eagles


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I guess your team is in trouble when you are asking the other teams QB for an autograph.
> 
> What was up with Tashard Choice asking for Vicks autograph after the Cowboys lost to the Eagles


I don't see why all the fuss over this... whether it was for himself OR for the nephew as he said when asked about it later.

It was after the game... the game where they already lost... heck, I'd be ok if he asked before the game.

The wrong time is during the game... if a guy is asking for autographs during the game, then that would be an issue... but before or after? I see no problem.

When the game is on, they are your enemy... but before and after, they are fellow competitors. IF I were a professional athlete I'd probably ask for autographs from everyone I played against for posterity... so I could one day look back and have tangible memories.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I guess your team is in trouble when you are asking the other teams QB for an autograph.
> 
> What was up with Tashard Choice asking for Vicks autograph after the Cowboys lost to the Eagles


I'd be embarrassed if I was a cowboys fan...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My good friend works very closely with Cowboys & Mavs players...He told me it's not uncommon for players to get autographs after games & around events from each other...They just do it away from the cameras. Hell, most players don't hate others on opposing teams.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> My good friend works very closely with Cowboys & Mavs players...He told me it's not uncommon for players to get autographs after games & around events from each other...*They just do it away from the cameras*. Hell, most players don't hate others on opposing teams.


True...with the highlighted part being the key point.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Dallas in the Superbowl...No!
The Superbowl in Dallas...Yes!
(Or is it Arlington?)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> Dallas in the Superbowl...No!
> The Superbowl in Dallas...Yes!
> (Or is it Arlington?)


Arlington.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd be embarrassed if I was a cowboys fan...


Maybe...

but then how many Cowboys' fans get autographs from visiting players on other teams that just beat them?

You know there are people there who get autographs from the like of Favre, Manning, Brady, even Mike Vick...

Last week when Indy was visiting Tennessee... I saw fans of the Titans asking for Manning's autograph... and Manning's team had just beaten the Titans.

When people like Michael Jordan was in the NBA... how many fans came to games just because the Bulls were in town to play their team?

I'd make a big deal out of lack of preparation, poor coaching, lack of effort on the field... but getting autographs? After the game is over? I think the outrage is really on the wrong place.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I'd make a big deal out of lack of preparation, poor coaching, lack of effort on the field... but getting autographs? After the game is over? I think the outrage is really on the wrong place.


Its one of those "unwritten rules"...it was even featured in a totally different venue ("Tin Cup" - golf) and well known to professional athletes...you don't do it in public.... yup...athletes are fans too, but they have beeter access to get autographs, so doing so without making yourself look foolish is always an option.


----------

